# Avatars



## kimbo (19/8/14)

Hi

I think i will be interesting to hear what the forum members think when the see some avatars

like:

@TylerD For some reason i think fight club
@DoubleD He is a cocky bugger
Ω @johan True Gentleman with the hat and the cane, the whole nine yards
@Rob Fisher Ground Hog Day
@Alex mm yea what can i say lovely avatar
@Silver Gladiator, Rome, Italy, Pizza

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD (20/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/8/14)

Maybe @DoubleD could use @Alex 's ava, cause that's what I think of when I see the name

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I think i will be interesting to hear what the forum members think when the see some avatars
> 
> ...


 
i agree fully @TylerD definitely fight club.


----------



## Derick (20/8/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I think i will be interesting to hear what the forum members think when the see some avatars
> 
> ...


 
With your's I think: that dude just vaped some tequila, maybe with some THC added

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (20/8/14)

But why would you think that?


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

TylerD said:


> But why would you think that?


 
@TylerD i think it is because of the avatar you had before this one.


----------



## TylerD (20/8/14)

kimbo said:


> @TylerD i think it is because of the avatar you had before this one.


O, ok. My name also gives it away a bit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightfearz (20/8/14)

KuhlKatz's patronas charm is a cat....


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

Seeing this book at work always makes me think of @Cat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heckers (20/8/14)

TylerD said:


> But why would you think that?


 
Maybe because it is actually fight club with the bar of soap photoshopped to look like a Reo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Maybe because it is actually fight club with the bar of soap photoshopped to look like a Reo?


 
You clever man


----------



## Cat (22/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Seeing this book at work always makes me think of @Cat


 
 Seeing that - and the "i Love Cats" thread here - reminds me that i have to wait a year or two before i can keep cats again, when i move to Thailand.


----------

